# Tip for Breeding Julidochromis



## NLaferriere (Jan 15, 2015)

One of my favourite Tanganyikans, Julidochromis, namely J.regani and J.marlieri. They're attractively patterned and have very interesting breeding behaviour. But they can be ornery with each other and getting them to do the deed can be a challenge, especially with adult fish. I've been able to successfully spawn multiple pairs, namely J.marlieri and J.regani of different varieties using the methods below.

One major thing I've discovered in order for the pair to bond is they need targets. I've successfully been able to spawn adult fish by mixing them in with other cichlids like Neolamprologus brichardi. With Julidochromis they never really get along until they spawn. Once they've spawned and have fry, their bond is pretty strong. What I'll typically do is put a divider in the tank if they're adults and leave em divided for a couple weeks. Let them see each other but not able to beat one another. For the larger species (regani and marlieri) it's important for the male to be the smaller fish. When I remove the divider I'll rearrange the slate on the females' side. I also will add a few N.brichardi to the tank at the same time I remove the divider. The pair will both divert their attention at the N.brichardi and you'll notice them start to bond. The male will dance for the female and if all goes well, they should spawn within a week or two, if not sooner. This depends on how conditioned the female is.

I condition the intended fish with high quality flake like Xtreme, and supplement with live white worms. I've never had digestion issues feeding white worms. Just DO NOT feed bloodworms. My current pair was conditioned separately for 2 weeks. Julidochromis don't really show when they're gravid, meaning the female doesn't get fat or change colour. I feed twice a day but do not overfeed. While conditioning I also do 25% water changes every other day. This gets them in top condition.

Another tip is when you rearrange the slate caves on the females side, make sure they're tight caves and smooth out the sand so the pair has to dig and "make" their own caves. I've noticed the effectiveness of this with every pair I've spawned. I use flat slate pieces as opposed to clay flower pots. In the photos below you'll notice multiple cave sites. Within each cave site there are numerous areas that they would select to spawn. Julidochromis typically spawn upside-down and usually in a cave they dig out close to the sand.





Once the pair start hanging out together it's a waiting game. I literally did this method again today and boom, 4 hours later they're spawning as I type. It's important to closely monitor the pair. If you see the male in the upper corner of the tank, put the divider back in. But keep in mind, at first, it's tough love with Julidochromis. It's not uncommon to see them attacking one another or chasing each other. This is them testing one another. The female will be the dominant fish and you'll see the male eventually submit, folding his fins up and flicking around the female. My current pair, the male is half the size of the female. I've found that this works better than when the fish are of equal size.

If you're unsure about sexing, check out the photo below. Males have a very prominent genital papillae near the vent even in younger fish (1.75"-2"). 


This method has been proven several times now and honestly, just because it's worked for me, doesn't mean it'll work for you. But it's worth a shot. :wink:

Nick


----------



## NLaferriere (Jan 15, 2015)

The third photo is the cave they selected to spawn in. The pair went back and forth between the two caves seemingly trying to decide. The female was the one doing the choosing while the male closely followed with his fins clamped. Any time she turned and faced him, he would dart to her side, submitting to her. You could hear them testing potential spawn sites with their mouths. One of the few fish I've kept that you can actually hear them outside the aquarium when they attack something. I think this is due to the shape of their mouths and the suction they can exert. This is just opinion of course. But I have seen the suction in action when I added Red Ramshorn snails to the tank. The female marlieri, wild caught, would pick them off the glass and follow them to the bottom. She would find the opening and was able to suck out the snail from the shell. Her lips were white with scars after a couple days of feasting on snails. Pretty amazing to see.

Here you can see the white scarring on her lips.


----------



## NLaferriere (Jan 15, 2015)

In the first photo you can see in the upper left corner, the 4 brichardi pinned into the corner of the tank. The pair worked together to herd them up into that corner by the breeder net. While they've been busy spawning the brichardi have been getting brave and venturing out, only for the male Julie to come flying out of the cave and give them a few good whacks and get them back into the corner.


----------



## BratmanXj (Feb 11, 2013)

I keep J. Ornatus & N. Helianthus together and everyone keeps telling me how the brichardi-complex will take over a tank yet my Julies rule. Glad to see someone else has the same experiences I do and brichardi can be kept with other species when done correctly.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm curious whether there's a sort of sequence of putting which fish first in the tank, to successfully mixing other Tangs (or in this case Julies) with brichardi complex?

Or perhaps size of the fish matter? i.e. big / mature Julies with small / juvie brichardi?


----------



## NLaferriere (Jan 15, 2015)

Yes. I always make sure the Julies are the ones established in the tank first. The brichardi are just used as dithers and should be smaller than the Julies or at least smaller than the female. Brichardi can get pretty aggressive once they establish and pair off. Once the Julies have fry I put the divider back in and separate them from the brichardi.

Keep in mind, this is for breeding purposes, not a community setting.


----------



## hdbikersbabe (May 17, 2013)

I have a pair of breeding Julidochromis and they have spawned at least 3 times. Tonight I saw the mail for the first time hanging at the top when he is normally in their own spots. He stays around the rocks and she stays in a Buddha cave. I'm worried that she is going to kill him. I've never seen them act like this toward each other. I will be catching and removing the as soon as I can. Any help would be wonderful. Thanks. Tina


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

That's where mine go before death. Good idea to remove him.


----------



## hdbikersbabe (May 17, 2013)

So I'm loosing my breeding pair. That bites. What could have happened?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Julidochromis are famous for their divorces. Was there any change in the aquascape?


----------



## hdbikersbabe (May 17, 2013)

I added water, that's it. changed nothing else. I know they have at least 2 broods in there and I need to catch them and put them in a breeder, could that be why?


----------



## Dgomez724 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hey Nick,

The male fish that you use to show the genital papillae is that a J Dickfeldi "Midnight Blue"? If not what is it. I am in process of cycling a 55g and want to stock it with some cyp leptomosa, gold ocellatus, and hopefully Midnight Blue DIckfeldi. I just can't find any. Great advice and thanks for sharing.

Danny


----------



## Altophile (Aug 5, 2015)

loved this post man! Good on you for scientific observation! Learned a lot here about what my Transcriptus are up to. I spend so much time facilitating the perfect Alto setups that I miss many of these seemingly obvious behaviors in my other species. THX!


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

I need to move a breeding pair with various sized fry out of a 75gal community tank and into a 20gal by themselves - has anyone successfully been able to move a bonded pair? They are Juli. Marlieri


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Dgomez724 said:


> Hey Nick,
> 
> The male fish that you use to show the genital papillae is that a J Dickfeldi "Midnight Blue"? If not what is it. I am in process of cycling a 55g and want to stock it with some cyp leptomosa, gold ocellatus, and hopefully Midnight Blue DIckfeldi. I just can't find any. Great advice and thanks for sharing.
> 
> Danny


That male fish is a regani.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

beachtan said:


> I need to move a breeding pair with various sized fry out of a 75gal community tank and into a 20gal by themselves - has anyone successfully been able to move a bonded pair? They are Juli. Marlieri


It's been done many times.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Great, thank you! Reading around online, theres so much conflicting info... I was most concerned because i'm moving them to such a smaller tank. Would you move the juvies along with the parents to keep things as close to the same as possible for them, or is it a better move to sell off the juvies and let the pair start over... and maybe I'm worrying too much and it doesnt matter!! lol


----------

